# Buying a Snowblower



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

KE2KB said:


> Hi;
> I am finally going to give in to my aging body, admit that I'm no teenager, and stop shoveling snow.
> I live in the Northeast where we can have a big, heavy dump from time to time, but most often it's just 6" or so, and the worst part about shoveling is that the snow is so heavy.
> Also, the chunky snow that gets pushed up into the driveway by the snowplow.
> ...


I have an ariens and have been happy with it although I don't use it that much.

As the saying goes, it's better to have it and not need it than need it and not have it.

Also, definitely get one way before the snow season starts. HD usually will give you a 10% off coupon if you sign up for their credit card.


----------



## Ultrarunner2017 (Oct 1, 2008)

handy man88 said:


> I have an ariens and have been happy with it although I don't use it that much.
> 
> As the saying goes, it's better to have it and not need it than need it and not have it.
> 
> Also, definitely get one way before the snow season starts. HD usually will give you a 10% off coupon if you sign up for their credit card.


And they may even give me a year interest free to pay for it!

Thanks for the advice.

FW


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I'm further north
But this is the one I want:
32" cutting path :thumbsup:
I may have to settle for the 28" model


----------



## rahfiki (Jun 23, 2009)

Hi,

I finally made the decision a few years back to get a blower after many years of thinking about it.

I did a fair bit of research and what I found was a couple of choices.

The best seemed to be ariens (wich I puchased-- 1130 DLE) IT is awesome! it has the power when I need it and speed is nice.

The biggest thing I found was it is well built. Steel parts and none of that plastic crap. The impeller is bigger than other machines ( that is good for throwing and eating snow). Everything seems to be built stronger.

I ended up purchasing a 2nd one used (much smaller--little 5 hp 20") it only has one speed and only goes forward, but it is awesome for doing tiny areas like decks. I can manhandle it in tight spots, however the bigger one is WAY nicer for 98% of the jobs I do ( I now do snowclearing as a side to my contracting work).

Honda makes a sweet motor, but is much more money.

Bottom line...biggest bang for buck....spend little more on quality and go ariens--stay away from cheap plastic crap (plastic and -30 cold???). The pretend snowblowers have lots of funky plastic crap, joysticks and garbage on them...the quality ones spend the money on quality parts.

Just my 2 cents...


----------



## Ultrarunner2017 (Oct 1, 2008)

Scuba_Dave said:


> I'm further north
> But this is the one I want:
> 32" cutting path :thumbsup:
> I may have to settle for the 28" model


Now that's a serious machine!
What brand. Can't read it from the photo.

FW


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

That's a Honda
I had a chance to buy one at almost 1/2 price but I didn't have the garage built or the new driveway in


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

rahfiki said:


> Hi,
> 
> I finally made the decision a few years back to get a blower after many years of thinking about it.
> 
> ...


That was one of the nice surprises I noticed when I bought my Ariens.

There was an American flag sticker on the machine.

This beast is Made in the USA.

Support your country....buy American. :thumbup:

http://www.ariens.com/products_snow/Pages/default.aspx

http://www.ariens.com/corporate/aboutus/Pages/default.aspx

You can even pimp up your snow thrower.

http://www.theelitegroup-ariens.com/arienschrome8wheelcovers.aspx


----------



## johnnyboy (Oct 8, 2007)

I bought the lower end craftsman 2-stage blower, like $600 or so. Never let me down with northeastern ohio winters where it can really dump. 

Used to have a big craftsman with the tank treads and steering control, oh man that was nice. Last easter went over a newspaper in the snow, blew up the worm gear. pretty much unfixable (due to the way it was put together.... engineered obselescence)


----------



## Ultrarunner2017 (Oct 1, 2008)

johnnyboy said:


> I bought the lower end craftsman 2-stage blower, like $600 or so. Never let me down with northeastern ohio winters where it can really dump.
> 
> Used to have a big craftsman with the tank treads and steering control, oh man that was nice. Last easter went over a newspaper in the snow, blew up the worm gear. pretty much unfixable (due to the way it was put together.... engineered obselescence)


You're telling me that going over a newspaper (frozen, I assume) can do a snowblower in?

FW


----------



## Ultrarunner2017 (Oct 1, 2008)

rahfiki said:


> Hi,
> 
> I finally made the decision a few years back to get a blower after many years of thinking about it.
> 
> ...


Sounds like good advice. I absolutely HATE plastic parts. While it doesn't get down to -30 around here, I would still rather pay a bit more for all metal, and made in the USA than going with anything plastic.
I don't need, or want any fancy features. I just want a good machine that I can depend on year after year.

I do not like Sears - Craftsman. I have had too many bad experiences with their products in the last 10 years. Too much plastic, parts lower quality in general.

I think the Ariens is the way to go.

Thanks

FW


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

KE2KB said:


> Sounds like good advice. I absolutely HATE plastic parts. While it doesn't get down to -30 around here, I would still rather pay a bit more for all metal, and made in the USA than going with anything plastic.
> I don't need, or want any fancy features. I just want a good machine that I can depend on year after year.
> 
> I do not like Sears - Craftsman. I have had too many bad experiences with their products in the last 10 years. Too much plastic, parts lower quality in general.
> ...


Craftsman is okay for anything light duty.

Other than that, stick with the names with the reps.

I bought a Craftsman leaf blower/vac and it gave up on me while blowing some leaves.

I then ran out and bought a Stihl, and it's been humming ever since.


----------



## mark942 (Feb 2, 2008)

*Troy-Bilt
208cc Dual-Stage Gas Snow Thrower*



http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=productDetail&productId=139978-270-31BM73Q3711&lpage=none


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

I think the Tecumseh Snow King engine is probably the most used engine for snow throwers save Honda.


----------



## SKIP4661 (Dec 3, 2008)

Husqvarna makes a nice blower. I personally use a Wheel Horse blower attatched to a Wheel Horse 312-8 tractor. Does a real nice job with minimum effort.


----------



## Turbo5upra (Aug 9, 2009)

how big of a driveway do you have? how far do you have to throw it? guessing in nj you get wet snow.... takes more power to throw it. my grandfather went with a troy built last winter after having a ariens for 30 years...... I must say, troy built john deer and cub have sold out.. It tends to be the american way, take a great name water it down throw it in a big box store. 


myself i'd go with a good quality used one over the same priced new one. 8hp min. i'd say


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

Turbo5upra said:


> how big of a driveway do you have? how far do you have to throw it? guessing in nj you get wet snow.... takes more power to throw it. my grandfather went with a troy built last winter after having a ariens for 30 years...... I must say, troy built john deer and cub have sold out.. It tends to be the american way, take a great name water it down throw it in a big box store.
> 
> 
> myself i'd go with a good quality used one over the same priced new one. 8hp min. i'd say


Supposedly, John Deere at the big box (MTD along with CC and TB) isn't the same as John Deere from the dealer.


----------



## Turbo5upra (Aug 9, 2009)

handy man88 said:


> Supposedly, John Deere at the big box (MTD along with CC and TB) isn't the same as John Deere from the dealer.


very true.....


----------



## Ultrarunner2017 (Oct 1, 2008)

Turbo5upra said:


> how big of a driveway do you have? how far do you have to throw it? guessing in nj you get wet snow.... takes more power to throw it. my grandfather went with a troy built last winter after having a ariens for 30 years...... I must say, troy built john deer and cub have sold out.. It tends to be the american way, take a great name water it down throw it in a big box store.
> 
> 
> myself i'd go with a good quality used one over the same priced new one. 8hp min. i'd say


I was thinking about that. Where would one go to find a used machine he can trust?

FW


----------



## Ultrarunner2017 (Oct 1, 2008)

Does anyone think that a snowblower would be less expensive if purchased in an area where they get more snow?
My thinking is that there would be a better supply for the damand, and thus lower prices?
I am taking a camping trip to Vermont (Killington) in Oct, and thought maybe I would look around before I go home.
I could probably fit the machine in my Subaru Forester if I re-arrange my camping gear.

FW


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

KE2KB said:


> Does anyone think that a snowblower would be less expensive if purchased in an area where they get more snow?
> My thinking is that there would be a better supply for the damand, and thus lower prices?
> I am taking a camping trip to Vermont (Killington) in Oct, and thought maybe I would look around before I go home.
> I could probably fit the machine in my Subaru Forester if I re-arrange my camping gear.
> ...


Might be the same....consider that there's greater demand also due to more snow.

Timing is really everything. Best time to buy is right as the winter season is winding down and it starts to get warmer.


----------



## Ultrarunner2017 (Oct 1, 2008)

I thought about that last year, but no one had any machines left, or prices were still at season high levels.
Maybe I was looking in the wrong places.

In any case, I am afraid that I won't be able to get through another winter without a machine. I am starting to have trouble with aches, etc, and still want to run road races, so I don't want to ruin my body shoveling snow<g>

FW


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I went to buy one...wife hemmed & hawed (I do almost all the shoveling)
I had a 10% off coupon for HD, didn't buy it
Weeks later MA had the Tax free weekend - no sales tax
We are at HD again. wife says why don't we buy the snowblower??
Ummm....how is 5% off better then 10% off? :huh:

I may wait until end of season sales this year
Or maybe even next year when the new driveway goes in


----------



## Ultrarunner2017 (Oct 1, 2008)

Scuba_Dave said:


> I went to buy one...wife hemmed & hawed (I do almost all the shoveling)
> I had a 10% off coupon for HD, didn't buy it
> Weeks later MA had the Tax free weekend - no sales tax
> We are at HD again. wife says why don't we buy the snowblower??
> ...


I've waited 30 years to buy one!
I was fine with shoveling until I reached that golden age of 50. After that, everything seemed to go downhill.
I have run 9 marathons, even qualified for and ran Boston. But now I am pushing to run 10 miles without something starting to hurt.

Shoveling snow is just something I believe is best left to a professional, or a machine.
The machine will (in the long run) be cheaper than hiring someone every time it snows.

OTOH, I guess I could just let the snow sit and wait until it melts:laughing:
I often feel that I have wasted my time and energy when I spend hours shoveling and a few days later, the snow is gone.

FW


----------

